# My humble setup



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Started quite some time ago with a french press I found in my parents press and some pre-ground cr4p, followed shortly by a cheap blade grinder and a mokka pot, then a hand grinder and an aeropress. A while late my girlfriend treated me to a new gaggia classic for my birthday. Fooled myself for a while that I was pulling great coffees through it.

It was then boxed up and stored for about a year when I moved to London and lived in a shoebox for a year. I then moved into a much bigger place and had the machine shipped over. I done a few bits like fit a better steam wand, reduce the OPV to 10bar, get a bottomless double basket. This was about Christmas time, when she again listened to my thinking out loud and bought me a sage smart grinder. This is how it sat in residence...

  

Shortly after I got offered a job I couldn't turn down at home in Dublin, packed everything up and moved home. Never 100% happy with the sage, I gave it to my brother and made do with a rhino hand grinder and the gaggia for a while until I put my money where my mouth was and picked up a barely used Mazzer Super Jolly. 10 were bought for the barista championships by a local supplier, 9 were sold to his commercial customers, and I bought the last one.

  

I've already banished the hopper to the attic, and pulled some of the unnecessary bits out of the doser, just need to pick up some electrical tape to do the clean sweep mod, a cockatil shaker to do the whippy mod, print off a shnozz template, and order a lens hood.

Only problem now is that it overshadows the gaggia....maybe that needs an upgrade....


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Nice. Personally I would do coffeechaps version of the clean sweep mod with cereal box card wedged in between the top and bottom vanes. It is the easiest clean sweep mod to do, works perfectly and you don't need to permanently remove anything.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Was literally just reading that one, going to do it tomorrow after work!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Humble? I think it's great! Just need to PID that Classic...

Have to say thanks for the photos because I was considering a Mazzer grinder but wasn't sure of its size next to the Classic. Now that I have seen it am really keen to get one!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I had intended to PID the gaggia, but to be honest I'm not sure it would be worth the effort. At this stage probably going to save my pennies for an upgrade.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Humble? I think it's great! Just need to PID that Classic...
> 
> Have to say thanks for the photos because I was considering a Mazzer grinder but wasn't sure of its size next to the Classic. Now that I have seen it am really keen to get one!


The super jolly and classic were born to be paired IMO. Without a hopper the sj is virtually the exact same height as a classic.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Great set up. Loved my classic for 10 years before I upgraded


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Great setup.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

That's the exact same set up as me! Lovely combo (biased...)


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hadn't used the grinder since I removed the few bits, added bits of card to sweep the doser properly but now I see the need for the whippy mod!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just bought a mazzer sj last night, haven't had time to play around with it but will have a go in the morning. I'll be looking to do the clean sweep mod soon too so let me know how you get on.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I couldn't get the card bits to stay standing while I pushed the upper vane down on them, so I half rotated them and pushed them in from the exit chute if that makes sense?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I used a dod of double sided tape to just hold them still while I pushed the vanes down. Such a simple but effective mod.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow this is a blast from the past! It's probably a good 6 years since I last posted on this forum!

Had the Gaggia and mazzer til maybe 2017 or 2018, when we bought and moved into a very small house with a very small kitchen, so I gave up on home espresso partly to save space, and partly to simplify my life. Admittedly I don't really miss it a great deal, but am extremely tempted by a cafelat robot.

Been living off v60 mostly and Aeropress occasionally (with a rhino hand grinder) for home brew for the past 3 years, but just took delivery of a 1zpresso from BB today.

I kind of assumed hand grinders could be good, but never really match an electric grinder, but I have just been proven very wrong.

Fabulous service from BB too, order placed late on Thursday night, arrived in the west of Ireland by midday today (Monday). They even threw in a nice bag of beans!


----------

